# They have 6 food dishes



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yup, that looks familiar...
You have such pretty kids! Love all the different colors!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Yea, but the food tastes better in THIS dish!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

I love that coloring of the brown one 🥰 does the one beside it on the left have a heart on it’s back?❤❤❤


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover (Feb 8, 2021)

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> I love that coloring of the brown one 🥰 does the one beside it on the left have a heart on it’s back?❤❤❤


I just saw you posted a picture of the on with a heart on it’s back 😋


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Monkey see, monkey do. Goat version.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL


----------

